# Free 2nd R15



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello,

Is there a way to get a 2nd R15 for free. I already used the $100 mail in rebate when I got the first one. I actually also got the $200 mail in rebate for my H20.

The rebate states Limite one $100 rebate and one $200 rebate for a total of $300 per account.

I was wondering if there are any other ways to get a Free R15. I know Directv is giving away refurbished Tivo units, but I prefer the R15.

Perhaps I should simply get it from Directv. Pay the 100 bucks and get the free installation.

Victor


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

victor20170 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Perhaps I should simply get it from Directv. Pay the 100 bucks and get the free installation.
> 
> Victor


That's probably the only way you will get it, but they might also charge you installation. Depends on a variety of factors, so you should probably call them and ask them.

I've got 2 R15's and 1 R10, and I only got 1 rebate. And I did most of the install myself.

Carl


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

carl6 said:


> That's probably the only way you will get it, but they might also charge you installation. Depends on a variety of factors, so you should probably call them and ask them.
> 
> I've got 2 R15's and 1 R10, and I only got 1 rebate. And I did most of the install myself.
> 
> Carl


Here's one idea... DirecTV is giving away totally free DTiVo series 2's right now. No rebate, no commitment, no strings attached. It will have to be delivered by an installer, so there are two possibilities: Your installer could be out, not know you're supposed to be getting a refurb DTiVo, and bring you an R15... (Not likely, because the offer is specifically for a refurb 40 GB DTiVo (and it specifically says "with TiVo technology").

OR

You could just get the DTiVo and sell it on EBay eventually, and at least be part of the way to buying another R15. being 40-gig, the general concensus is that these can't be R10s, and thus can be hacked. So, they'll still fetch a premium for some time to come. Especially if you can hack it and sell it as a pre-hacked unit. (Looked down upon, I know...but you have to be enterprising.)

Or, just keep the free DTiVo. ?

Ricky


----------



## staci (Dec 19, 2005)

Design Dawg



I saw you mentioned that DTV was giving away 40gb refurb tivos. Can I ask where this offer was posted, I would be very interested. 

Thanks

S


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

staci, Welcome to DBSTalk.  You can find discussion on this topic in this thread in our DirecTV General Discussion Forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=51630


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

The newer drive on my series 1 went out (I had added a 120GB) so I bought Instant Cake for $20 and a new 120GB for $59 and I'm back up and running 127hrs. It was a pain as I thought it was the original drive but the 40GB was OK. I decided just to go with the one drive for "overheating" reasons. It is nice having to DVR's though.


----------

